# Antique Prewar TOC Harley Davidson Dayton Davis Built Complete Homage Bicycle



## tomsjack (Feb 28, 2021)

Antique Prewar TOC Harley Davidson Dayton Davis Built Complete Homage Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Prewar-TOC-Harley-Davidson-Dayton-Davis-Built-Complete-Homage-Bicycle/254882879566?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2021)

So much wrong going on there I don't even know where to start. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shouldn't there be more detailed and close up picture's when asking big $. Hard to trust when ya hear all the horror stories from e-bay deals. My glass is half empty all the time now that I'm old.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 1, 2021)

*Seller wants to share in the love for his Davis (Dayton), H-D, 
Schwinn ''homage'' (tribute) bicycle by offering it up for 
auction in return for some cash.

Faux Dayton ring ... faux H-D badge.   Authentic Schwinn frame.

Saddle may be choice (?).*

patric


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 1, 2021)

I see an authentic bike. Not a HD but it's a bike. Being in Aurora, CO I wouldn't mind seeing the other bikes he mentioned picking up.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Shouldn't there be more detailed and close up picture's when asking big $. Hard to trust when ya hear all the horror stories from e-bay deals. My glass is half empty all the time now that I'm old.



As I’ve said before if you are going to buy an HD, Indian, or Flying Merkel you need to study the three threads on this site devoted to these. I don’t need any better pics to know that isn’t a HD but a cobbled together POS. A little homework can save a lot of headache—and cash! V/r Shawn


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 1, 2021)

The saddle looks good, but other than that its a ????.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 2, 2021)

Saw the CL listing in Denver that has this bike. Many others in like condition. He's a friend of a friend.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 2, 2021)

They have a few nice projects if you can get it for the right price. https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/englewood-antique-prewar-bicycles/7282191113.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2021)

I gotta say, it's a better start to a Harley build than this...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/164735750329?campid=5335809022


----------



## JO BO (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm sorry but, I don't see one single item on that bike that is genuine (Davis) Dayton or Harley Davidson unless I got a better look at the bayonet crank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

oldebike55 said:


> I did not see posted here...View attachment 1373860
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is an Indian specific thread. Post there with better pics of whole bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldebike55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> There is an Indian specific thread. Post there with better pics of whole bike. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, I plan on that, just posted one of sellers pics from ebay, still waiting to get the bike and take my own pics to post..
dont want to disappoint..
Bob


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2021)

oldebike55 said:


> Thanks Shawn, I plan on that, just posted one of sellers pics from ebay, still waiting to get the bike and take my own pics to post..
> dont want to disappoint..
> Bob



Hey Bob I found the EBay pics. Like most from this seller not very good. I do question both the fork and badge on this bike. It would be interesting to see if there is any Indian red under that blue paint. I’d also be interested to see the serial number as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldebike55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Yeah the seller said fork was replaced, I'll be parts hunting on this one


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2021)

oldebike55 said:


> Yeah the seller said fork was replaced, I'll be parts hunting on this one



My real question would be did it really begin life as an Indian? V/r Shawn


----------



## oldebike55 (Mar 17, 2021)

yeah its probably a raleigh with an indian chainring
next time i'll wait to post till i get the bike in hand, sir


----------



## oldebike55 (Mar 27, 2021)

This bike is now posted in the Hendee-Indian thread with #s and new pics,
please help id!
thanks, Bob


----------

